# Kittens have arrived



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Was woken up at 2.30 by my Mum. Bammy was under her bed delivering. All went well. She had her first at 2.30am, second 2.50am, third 3.20am, forth 3.35am and the last one at 4.35am.

She was such a good girl and done soooo well.

we have 2 ginger and white, 2 tabbies and a black and white. 1 ginger is deffo and boy and i think the other is a girl and the rest are all girls aswell.

Heres some piccies


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Aww they are so cute. Congratulations...Jill


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Congrats, they are gorgeous :001_wub:

Which one's for me? :lol:


----------



## tordis (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats, they're all lovely!
I can haz the ginger wun? :001_tt1:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

tordis said:


> Congrats, they're all lovely!
> I can haz the ginger wun? :001_tt1:


Ummm no lol think i will keep them all as they are sooo cute


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

congratulations  So cute


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

well done , they are so cute and look nice weights too! :thumbup:
julie x


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

They they finally decided to arrive lol!!! and they are gorg!! i'll have a ginger one please  :thumbup: xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations, how cute are they,awwwwww,:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Mum and babies are doing great. She is such a good Mummy. All babies are content and quiet which is what we like

I have weighed them and they are all nice weights too.

Kitten 1 a boy born at 230am weighs 125g









Kitten 2 a boy born at 250am weighs 132g









Kitten 3 a girl born at 320am weighs 129g









Kitten 4 a girl born at 3.35am weighs 135g









Kitten 5 a girl born at 4.35am weighs 118g


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww I love number 4 and 5


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> awww I love number 4 and 5


They are soo alike. The only thing at the mo different is that kitten 4 has a white band going all around her neck x


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Congratulations! they are very cute and look very healthy big babies xx

Gorgeous xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

deedeedee said:


> Congratulations! they are very cute and look very healthy big babies xx
> 
> Gorgeous xx


They are all excellent sizes and weights so we are very happy x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> They are soo alike. The only thing at the mo different is that kitten 4 has a white band going all around her neck x


sooo cute I shouldnt of looked lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> sooo cute I shouldnt of looked lol


HAHAHA im still looking and trying to decide which one to keep lol x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> HAHAHA im still looking and trying to decide which one to keep lol x


LOL thats easy, both lol


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

They are adorable - and really healthy weights too.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Congratulations Ria on the safe delivery of more kittens. How many cats are you up to now in your house?

Well done Bam Bam.


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

congratulations all soo cute, glad all went well and mom and kittens are doing good.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Congratulations Ria on the safe delivery of more kittens. How many cats are you up to now in your house?
> 
> Well done Bam Bam.


17 cats


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Kittens are doing really well. Dink is such a good mummy. Weighed them again and they are all gaining nicely

Kitten 1 - was 125 now 142
Kitten 2 - was 132 now 141
Kitten 3 - was 129 now 147
Kitten 4 - was 135 now 146
Kitten 5 - was 118 now 135


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Spaniel mad said:


> 17 cats


....:thumbup:.....:lol:.....


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Well done with all the kits and i think you could have some big kits there going on their weights already


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Heres some piccies just taken

Kitten 1









Kitten 2









Kitten 3









Kitten 4









Kitten 5


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Ah I just joined this forum today. Just have to say how gorgeous your kittens are congratulations!!:thumbup:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Honeybunch said:


> Ah I just joined this forum today. Just have to say how gorgeous your kittens are congratulations!!:thumbup:


Thank you and welcome x


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

they are so cute i want the black n white one


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

kelseye said:


> they are so cute i want the black n white one


Im sooo tempted to keep her. she is a beauty


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

she is perfect you should keep her lol as my beauty would be pissed if i had another one lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

kelseye said:


> she is perfect you should keep her lol as my beauty would be pissed if i had another one lol


i think i will lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Kittens are now 6 days old. 2 of them have started to open their eyes. They are all gaining weight everyday. bammy is such a good mummy. I am soooo proud of her.

They are alll soooooooo cute and i want to keep them all


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww they are so cute, gorgeous,:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Newborn kittens are so much cuter than newborn puppies... kittens look like miniature cats.. puppies look like moles!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Newborn kittens are so much cuter than newborn puppies... kittens look like miniature cats.. puppies look like moles!


awwww

The thing that gets me in all the different colours you can get in 1 litter x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Kittens are now 3 weeks old. They are exploring loads and hiding aswell lol They are all sooo cute and Bammy is such a good Mummy

Oggy









Bella









Daisy









Eywa









Not got a name yet


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow how cute, beautiful....................:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

OMG those kittens have got even more gorgeous! It must be soooo hard to let them go are you going to keep any?? x:thumbup:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Honeybunch said:


> OMG those kittens have got even more gorgeous! It must be soooo hard to let them go are you going to keep any?? x:thumbup:


well im keeping Eywa but im soo tempted to keep the kitty i have nicknamed Bella. All the others have homes x


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Great choice they are all gorgeous but I was drawn to her she has such beautiful eyes and yes Bella is lovely too! Its good that you have homes for them though Im sure you said earlier in thread that you had a lot of cats! x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Honeybunch said:


> Great choice they are all gorgeous but I was drawn to her she has such beautiful eyes and yes Bella is lovely too! Its good that you have homes for them though Im sure you said earlier in thread that you had a lot of cats! x


At the moment in my house including the kittens i have 16 cats and only 5 of them were my own lol


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Spaniel mad said:


> At the moment in my house including the kittens i have 16 cats and only 5 of them were my own lol


OMG that is a lot! I thought I was bad having 5! My cat Honey is 4 weeks pregnant its her first litter so Im hoping she doesnt have too many kittens as I know I will want to keep them all but dont think my OH would be too impressed! your kittens are really beautiful what a good mum she is :thumbup:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Honeybunch said:


> OMG that is a lot! I thought I was bad having 5! My cat Honey is 4 weeks pregnant its her first litter so Im hoping she doesnt have too many kittens as I know I will want to keep them all but dont think my OH would be too impressed! your kittens are really beautiful what a good mum she is :thumbup:


All my own cats are done and if i hadnt of rescued these mums i wouldnt have so many lol. The first i rescued i kept one of her tabbies called jasmine and she is 9 weeks old now, was then given a litter of 9 week old kittens as the owner couldnt be bothered to sell them herself and i kept one of them a calico and called her Winnie. Now im keeping Eywa and possibly the tabby and i a tempted to keep 12 from the new litter Tigger had on Friday.

Aww good luck with your girly. Its lovely watching them grow x


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks I can't wait and well done you for rescuing all those cats you are obviously doing a wonderful job there which Im sure you have found very rewarding :thumbup:


----------



## Chloeh (Apr 1, 2010)

Eywa is absolutely beautiful  They are all gorgeous <3


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

This thread is just cuteness overload. :001_tt1:


----------



## Momo12 (May 11, 2010)

Aw they are just so adorable and look so very healthy well done, hope my Geri can produce kittens like that with no probs any day now


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Momo12 said:


> Aw they are just so adorable and look so very healthy well done, hope my Geri can produce kittens like that with no probs any day now


Thanx

They are 5 weeks old now and boy dont we know we have them lol They are into everything but they are still sooo cute and cuddly. be sad when they leave

Good luck with your impending litter. I hope all goes well x


----------



## Momo12 (May 11, 2010)

Yes I can imagine they must be a real handful and some, but thats all part of the fun isn't it:thumbup: can't wait for ours to arrive will keep you posted thanks, well hope they don't cause too much demolition in the few weeks before they leave you.

Mo xx


----------

